# Um.... am I the only one seeing anything different?



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

The forums look different today... they're a lot bluer than a remember. Am I getting senile (at age 21, I hope not), or have other people noticed this?


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

I see the same thing. 

The question is, am I the only one seeing the little pink elephants?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Bluer? No, still the same colors. I don't see anything different.
I think you need to go see your eye doctor.

[kidding]


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Grosse Fugue said:


> I see the same thing.
> 
> The question is, am I the only one seeing the little pink elephants?


They are not little. They are *big* pink elephants. You need to set your magnification back to 100%.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

You know, senility doesn't make you see things differently. I forget what it really does.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> The forums look different today... they're a lot bluer than a remember. Am I getting senile (at age 21, I hope not), or have other people noticed this?


In case you haven't figured it out yet, it's the upgrade:
http://www.talkclassical.com/12897-major-upgrade-new-features.html


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I guess blue is a cooler color to look at... especially when you look at this forum for at least 2 hours. 

I have to admit the emoticons aren't as cool anymore.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I guess blue is a cooler color to look at.


Maybe it will result in fewer people being banned....

Seriously, though, I think what we are seeing is the default settings after the upgrade, but before everything is skinned and customized.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Weston said:


> You know, senility doesn't make you see things differently. I forget what it really does.


:lol:
*Tencharacterlimityay*


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Maybe it will result in fewer people being banned....


Bet that's the motivation behind making stuff blue, calm the more hot-tempered members... :lol:


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

The banner at the top looks very nice. Me like.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Bluer........................


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

i often wonder, if the ones who don't know... end up finding out...


----------

